# Roamer -



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Had my eye on another purchase that seems to have unraveled which leaves the door open to pick this one up. I really like the patterned dial but am not familiar with the Roamer Marque. Probably not as well known in North America.

This looks like it is vintage 60's.










Can anybody comment on the brand?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I like that a lot, Roamer were a good strong swiss brand.

Quoll might know more, he seems to have had a few

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=23645


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

From what I've seen of them they are good watches Larry, and that one is a very nice example.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> From what I've seen of them they are good watches Larry, and that one is a very nice example.


That`s my experience as well, classic looking watch Larry


----------



## andythebrave (Sep 6, 2005)

Still seem to be going strong but with an almost non-existent presence in the UK. There is an official distributor in Essex but I'd have to say that their distribution is notable only for its lack of effectiveness.

www.roamer.ch is worth a look for some classically styled pieces.


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning Larry. Firstly, that is a very nice example - probably an MST400 series model from the 50s.

A quick potted history:

Founded in 1888 as Meyer, a cylinder escapement manufacturer, in Solothurn Switzerland. 1904 saw the start of production of MST (Meyer Studeli) lever escapemants and by 1940 the firm employed over 1000 people making mid-range watches from several locations in Solothurn, Switzerland. In 1952 the Name Roamer Watch Company was adopted and production grew to a peak in the mid-60s. From the mid 40s to the late 70s most watches were 100% in-house produced - including movements,cases, crystals, dials and bracelets. In the early 50s they consolidated all production to a single factory in Solothurn.

They were always a mid-market watch - below Omega, Longines, Tissot etc - but the products are better than the market position suggests. They made a small number of gold watches, which are quite rare and command a premium now.

Like many others, they were badly hit by the quartz revolution in the late 70s but just survived. There are some very popular dive watches and chronos (particularly Stingray models), from the 70s that command high prices (Â£500 and more) now. They were bought in 1994 by Chung Nam Company of Hong Kong and still sells watches today - but not in-house built. HQ is still at Solothurn but no manufacture there. Made a lot of mid-tier quartz at first but now marketing mechanicals again. The new watches are OK but unremarkable IMHO. www.roamer.ch

The 50s - 60s models are my favourites, from the time when they were a 'manufacture'. Early 50s models will have the Roamer logo without the crown, the crown came in in the mid-late 50s and a stylised 'r' logo in the late 60s (which they still use today). In general, they are very good value as vintage pieces. The movements are very long-lived and if serviced will run very accurately.

I prefer their early auto models personally.


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Brilliant quoll, you have a fine example there Larry.


----------



## smashie (Aug 17, 2007)

I love the dial and hands on that. It just screams classic


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2007)

Very nice Larry,always liked the brand


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks for all the comments guys. I've contacted the seller regarding final transaction details. I'll post more pics after it arrives.


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

Larry from Calgary said:


> Had my eye on another purchase that seems to have unraveled which leaves the door open to pick this one up. I really like the patterned dial but am not familiar with the Roamer Marque. Probably not as well known in North America.
> 
> This looks like it is vintage 60's.
> 
> ...


Very Nice Indeedy!!!























And quoll, Very concise as ever..

Top Quality watches for the money, Larry.

Cheers,

Graham.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

nice roamer, has golden numbers, hands and textured dial what more could one ask for!


----------

